# عمل اختبار الصدم في pqr



## tifaonline (4 يونيو 2015)

ما المعيار الذي يحدد هل سيتم اجراء اختبار الصدم Toughness Test

وذلك في WPS/ PQR

وشكرا


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (6 يونيو 2015)

*The impact test is depends on material thickness and design temp. And you can find it in the construction code for example for ASME B31.3*
*1. **From table A-1 (column of min temp. ) you can get the curve (A,B,C,D) or you can get the min. temp. without impact test directly *
*2. **From Fig. 323.2.2A you enter with curve letter and material thickness then you can get the min. temp. without impact testing *
*You can get more information on chapter III of ASME B31.3 Materials*

*I hope that help *​


----------



## Amir Fouad (5 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على الرد معلومات قيمة


----------

